# Phragmidedium Eumelia Arias x caudatum



## Peru (Apr 28, 2016)

Im gonna cross this 2 plants soon ...i was wondering if it have been done before? cant find any info about. tnx!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 28, 2016)

similar crosses have been made but havent seen any blooms yet..havent seen this particular cross though


----------



## troy (Apr 28, 2016)

Where is the pictures... lol!!


----------



## Peru (Apr 28, 2016)

lol sorry having problems uploading from phone


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 28, 2016)

probably look similar to (maybe smaller than) Andean tears?


----------



## Peru (Apr 29, 2016)

Pics


----------



## abax (Apr 29, 2016)

The cross will certainly be interesting.


----------



## troy (Apr 30, 2016)

Both your plants look very healthy, I hope your pollination takes!!


----------



## Peru (May 1, 2016)

Tnx Troy! i hope also


----------



## Peru (May 20, 2016)

UPDATE: Success?!



image url upload



upload pictures online



online photo storage


----------



## Silvan (May 20, 2016)

good luck!
Let's hope that it won't take 10+ years before they bloom!


----------



## abax (May 21, 2016)

Woohoo!!! Sending good vibes to that pod>>>>>>>

The parent plants are wonderful.


----------

